# Can anyone idnetify this ?weed?



## Mackerel (May 30, 2007)

I have a fair bit of this plant/weed in my yard, and my chickens appear to enjoy eating it. Can anyone tell me what it might be? I'd like to know if they're gonna hurt themselves by eating it. If it helps, I'm in Michigan. Thanks!










ETA: Sorry for the size of the pic. Also, it's kind of a creeping type of plant, and it seems to have one main root and the creepers kind of do a strawberry type of thing where the extensions drop shallow roots as they go out.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

It is chickweed - commonly used in alternative medicine for &#8226;Eczema

&#8226;Rashes, burns, chapped skin

&#8226;Inflammatory skin conditions

&#8226;Insect bites, stings, wounds

&#8226;Diaper rash

&#8226;Itchy skin

It gets its name because chickens seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## Mackerel (May 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the quick response, Karen!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, chickweed. It does pull up easily and since it makes a lot of seeds early, if you have it in that spot, chances are it will always come up there. Once you pull out this year's crop tho, it'll be gone pretty much until next year. Mush it up like pesto for skin treatment.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My chickens are weird, they refuse to touch it!


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> My chickens are weird, they refuse to touch it!


Probably liberal chickens. Waiting for someone to pick it and hand it to them.:nana: My chickens always liked it.


----------



## Mackerel (May 30, 2007)

@rockhound- believe me, I won't run short, it seems to be all over!
@poppy- LOL!!! 

I just happened to see this stuff near their coop the other day and figured I'd pull some up and see if they liked it, and they attacked it! Good to know I have a good use for it now!

Sent from my Inspire using Tapatalk


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

It's also edible. I eat it in salads. The rabbits also love it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I eat it too. Been nibbling on it for a week now.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Worms love it in the compost pile if you rip it up before it goes to seed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I just leave it alone and use it as a living mulch.
Keeps the ground protected from tougher weeds and does all the other things that mulch does. Looks pretty too.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I eat it too...it's quite yummy!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

poppy said:


> Probably liberal chickens. Waiting for someone to pick it and hand it to them.:nana: My chickens always liked it.


I've tried my best to indoctrinate them, but they are having none of it, not even if I do pick it and throw it to them.

Oh, where did I go wrong? :sob:


----------

